# Passport



## jennysmityh748 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi,I am married to an American so obviously my name has changed from what it is on my passport,does anyone know if i can still travel on my passport(i want to go back to Scotland for a visit)without changing my name on it or do i have to get my name changed to my married name(i know i have to get it done eventually)and do i have to send it back to the passport office in Liverpool or is there somewhere here it can be done,i'll be gratefull for any help and suggestions given..thanks in advance.

Jenny.


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

Hola Jenny!

No - I don't think you will need to get your passport updated - but if you do then surf along to the BritainUSA dot com web site and search for "Amending your passport or changing your name" (I'd post the URL but board rules prevent me at the current time  ) to get more information as to what needs to be done to get your passport updated.

If you travel without changing it then you might be advised to ensure you have the original the marriage certificate with you. Also you may want the tickets registered using your maiden name.

In this day and age of post 9/11 an the DoHS scrutinizing every nook & cranny I would advice you get the passport changed to reflect the new name. It shouldn't take too long (my last update took only 3 weeks).

Good luck!

Rachel


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Basically what Rachel said - especially the bit about making your flight reservations in the name that is on your passport. These days, you have to give them your passport number when you book your tickets (at least online you do), so you basically have to travel using the name that is on your passport.

I'm fairly sure you should be able to have your passport updated (i.e. for the name change) through the nearest British consulate or embassy. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jennysmityh748 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks,i kiinda thought i would have to do it under my name on my passport but just was'nt too sure..


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

There an echo in here? <giggle>


----------



## ajus (Mar 21, 2008)

The issue is not the name on your passport...the issue is whether you book your tickets with the correct name meaning the name of the passport. I recommend you travel with a copy of your marriage certificate...however,,,when travel...you should book your tickets using the name on your passport. That will avoid any problems


----------



## ajus (Mar 21, 2008)

You can go the the nearest British embassy to have it done....bear in mind...it will come with a dear cost...I know...I'm in the UK...and anything that requires some sort of process regardless of how minimal it maybe will cost a lot in the UK


----------

